

Lobby group asks US schools to stop using the words “boy” and “girl” - notsony
http://www.hrc.org/blog/entry/four-ways-to-make-a-classroom-gender-inclusive

======
notsony
TLDR:

[http://www.hrc.org/blog/entry/four-ways-to-make-a-
classroom-...](http://www.hrc.org/blog/entry/four-ways-to-make-a-classroom-
gender-inclusive)

\- "For example, when lining students up for lunch, rather than saying, “Girls
line up first,” try saying, “Anyone wearing a green shirt can line up,” or “If
your name has an ‘E’ please line up.”

\- instead of addressing your class using “boys” and “girls,” try something
new. Words like “friends,” “students” or “scholars” allow all students to feel
included

\- On paperwork, avoid asking students to identify as male or female unless it
is absolutely necessary. If it is necessary for students and their families to
do so, consider adding a third write-in option for those who have non-binary
gender identities or to allow students to elaborate if neither “male” nor
“female” fit.

\- Similarly, make sure that forms do not have specific spaces for “mother”
and “father.” If a form requires the name(s) of legal caregivers(s), the form
can just say “parent,” “guardian,” or “caregiver.”

~~~
sp332
Thanks, this makes a lot more sense than the headline.

~~~
notsony
Have changed the headline.

------
dudul
The headline is clearly misleading and has little to do with the actual post.

However, the part about kids having "non-binary gender identity" is f-ing
scary. First of all, documents only offer 2 checkboxes (Boy/Girl) because this
is the _sex_ of the kid they want you to fill out and as far as I know there
are only 2 sexes. I know that most documents actually use the term "gender"
but this is incorrect.

Kids don't have to define their gender identity, they're just kids. Can we
just let them be without asking them to place themselves on a gender spectrum
or whatever the F?

~~~
DanBC
> First of all, documents only offer 2 checkboxes (Boy/Girl) because this is
> the sex of the kid they want you to fill out and as far as I know there are
> only 2 sexes.

There are more than two sexes. Even if you stick to chromosonal definitions of
sex there are more than XX or XY.

You claim that they want to know the sex, but then say that other forms ask
for gender but that those forms are wrong.

The forms are asking about gender because that's the important part for most
of these forms.

> Kids don't have to define their gender identity, they're just kids. Can we
> just let them be without asking them to place themselves on a gender
> spectrum or whatever the F?

You make the mistake of thinking that children have no clue about gender
identity. From the little bits of reseach we do we know that many children
have firm ideas of what they consider themselves to be. Why can't we respect
that, and allow them to live their lives free of oppression?

~~~
dudul
Especially at school, I'm pretty sure that when they ask for "gender" they
mean "sex". It makes sense for medical reasons for example. I don't see any
reason for them to care about gender. Why would they care?

As a side note, what are the other sexes?

~~~
sp332
I can't think of many forms in a classroom that would deal with medical
anything. And the few that do (inhalers or other drugs) are not related to
sex. Gender seems much more relevant.

